# Safari 4... plante



## skaka (10 Juin 2009)

Salut tout le monde,

J'ai installé la mise à jour de Safari, mais depuis que l'ordi à redémarrer, safari ne se lance plus. Il plante et j'ai l'habituel message d'erreur "relancer, ignorer...".

J'ai bien essayé de réparer les autorisation à l'aide d'Onyx, mais ça n'a marché qu'une seule fois.
Safari s'est lancé.. à fonctionné.. je l'ai coupé, et depuis plus rien, même problème.

Ai-je mal procédé avec Onyx ? ...

Que faire, c'est vraiment pénible de pas pouvoir utiliser Safari.


----------



## ntx (10 Juin 2009)

Essayer sur un autre compte.
Si ça ne plante pas, retirer tes préférences ou plug-ins du répertoire Bibliothèque de ton home.
Si ça plante, retirer les plug-ins du répertoire Bibliothèque du système.


----------



## alaincha (10 Juin 2009)

Bonsoir,

Dans un premier temps, tu vas mettre le fichier "maison->Bibliothèque->Préférences->com.apple.Safari.plist" à la corbeille.

Et dans un second temps tu vas éviter d'utiliser OnyX qui est un excellent logiciel à condition de savoir très précisément pourquoi on l'utilise. Ce n'est pas pour rien qu'il demande un mot de passe.


----------



## skaka (10 Juin 2009)

Merci je vais tester ça, et je vous tiens au courant.

Pour Onyx, je l'utilise régulièrement, mais c'était la première fois que je l'utilisais pour réparer les autorisation


----------



## alaincha (10 Juin 2009)

skaka a dit:


> Pour Onyx, je l'utilise régulièrement



pour quoi faire ?


----------



## skaka (10 Juin 2009)

D'autres trucs sans aucun rapport avec mon problème actuel 

J'ai viré les fichiers, mais ça ne change rien à mon problème.
Je vais tester de virer Safari, et de le réinstaller.

J'ai également essayer avec la cession invité (je n'en ai pas d'autre disponible), et même problème. :mouais:


----------



## Dos Jones (10 Juin 2009)

Safari c'est pour "Internet et Réseau"

Y'a déjà des fils pour les ceusses qui ont des problèmes avec Safari 4

Perso j'en ai pas


----------



## alaincha (10 Juin 2009)

skaka a dit:


> D'autres trucs



Mais lesquels ?


----------



## paisley (10 Juin 2009)

Bon je ne comprend pas les ergonomes de Apple, même si les onglets en haut faisaient changer les habitudes il faisaient gagner 1/4 de pouce de hauteur.... et sur les écrans actuel, c'est majeur.

Donc j'aimerai savoir s'il est possible (ligne de commande) de remettre les onglets en haut ?


----------



## alaincha (10 Juin 2009)

paisley a dit:


> j'aimerai savoir s'il est possible de remettre les onglets en haut ?



Qu'est ce que ça vient faire dans ce sujet ?

Nous sommes là pour essayer de comprendre pourquoi Safari ne fonctionne plus chez quelques confrères et non pas pour discuter de son interface.


----------



## skaka (10 Juin 2009)

alaincha a dit:


> Mais lesquels ?



Quel est le rapport avec mon problème de safari ?
Si c'est juste pour dire que je suis un newbie qui ne sait pas utiliser Onyx, et rajouter que "les gens qui savent pas l'utiliser feraient mieux d'arrêter l'informatique.." je ne vois pas l'intérêt.
Tu sais ce qu'il est possible de faire avec Onyx, alors s'il y a un rapport directe avec mon problème, demande moi plutôt si j'ai utilisé telle ou telle fonction par le passé, et je te répondrai. Mais je ne vais certainement pas énumérer les fonctions d'Onyx que j'ai utilisé une par une, et pourquoi je les ai utilisées.
Sache juste que je ne l'avais pas utilisé depuis des semaines, et que Safari fonctionnait très bien.

J'ai juste fait la mise à jour par le menu "mise à jour de logiciels", j'ai redémarré, et ça a merdé.
J'ai passé un coup d'Onyx, avant de demander de l'aide, parce que dans la plupart des problèmes rencontrés de ce genre, les "habitués" du forum conseillent généralement dans un premier temps de réparer les autorisations à l'aide d'Onyx.
Et c'est tout.


Je ne te prends pas de haut, rassure toi, c'est juste que je vois régulièrement des messages de membres confirmés essayer de "calmer" les "débutants" (que je ne suis pas) en les faisant passer pour des naz.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h53 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h52 ----------




Dos Jones a dit:


> Safari c'est pour "Internet et Réseau"
> 
> Y'a déjà des fils pour les ceusses qui ont des problèmes avec Safari 4
> 
> Perso j'en ai pas



Désolé, c'est une erreur d'attention 
Je ferai en sorte de faire attention à l'avenir.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h57 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h53 ----------




ntx a dit:


> Essayer sur un autre compte.
> Si ça ne plante pas, retirer tes préférences ou plug-ins du répertoire Bibliothèque de ton home.
> Si ça plante, retirer les plug-ins du répertoire Bibliothèque du système.



Par soucis de bien faire. Tu veux dire quoi exactement par plugins dans répertoire bibliothèque du système ? Je n'en trouve pas (peut-être que je n'en ai pas  ).


----------



## alaincha (10 Juin 2009)

skaka a dit:


> J'ai passé un coup d'Onyx



C'est pile poil l'éternelle réflexion qui me met en colère.

Ce n'est pas parce que quelques "habitués" n'ayant aucune solution à proposer conseillent systématiquement un "petit coup d'OnyX" qu'il faut les suivre sans se poser de question.

Ce n'est pas comme ça qu'on progresse.

Je me fiche totalement de ton problème et de tes rapports avec OnyX. J'essaye juste de t'aider.


----------



## skaka (10 Juin 2009)

Ce n'est pas non plus en venant polluer les sujets sans aucune envie d'aider les personnes demandeuses de conseils.

Ton but est très clair : te contenter de me dire que je suis un gros débile qui ne sais pas utiliser telle ou telle chose. Je ne vois aucun intérêt à tes messages jusque là.

Tu n'es venu écrire que dans l'espoir de prouver que je n'y connais rien. Quel est l'intérêt de tes messages jusque là ?

Pourquoi es-tu venu écrire des messages qui ne servent à rien ?

Que proposes-tu ??

Comme je n'aime pas ce genre de conflit, soit on ne se parle plus, soit tu m'expliques pourquoi il n'était pas utile de "passer un coup d'onyx" pour résoudre mon problème. Peut-être que grâce à toi, je me coucherai un peu moins bête comme ça.
Parce que pour le moment, tu t'ai contenté de dire "pff trop naz lui, ça sert trop à rien de faire ça" sans expliquer pourquoi, et sans proposer autre chose.


----------



## alaincha (10 Juin 2009)

Je suis désolé, mais c'est toi qui a commencé:



skaka a dit:


> Ai-je mal procédé avec Onyx ? ...



Et mon seul but est d'essayer de t'aider et de comprendre pourquoi tu es pratiquement le seul à avoir des problèmes avec Safari 4.

Je m'excuse si, pour essayer de comprendre, je te pose quelques questions indiscrètes.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (10 Juin 2009)

skaka a dit:


> Tu veux dire quoi exactement par plugins dans répertoire bibliothèque du système ? Je n'en trouve pas (peut-être que je n'en ai pas  ).



Tu vas dans Macintosh HD > Bibliothèque pour y explorer les dossiers Input Managers et Internet plugins pour en déloger tout ce que tu as pu délibérément y ajouter : Glims, CoolIris, tutti quanti
= tu mets tout ça sur le Bureau, tu y fais suivre le fichier _com.apple.Safari.plist_ (qui se trouve dans Maison>Bibliothèque>Préférences) et tu relances Safari,

et, si tu en as envie, après avoir quitté Safari, tu les rajoutes un par un jusqu'à trouver le coupable.


----------



## skaka (10 Juin 2009)

Yahihouuuuuu ça remarche 
Merci beaucoup. 

J'te souhaite un bonne soirée !!
Encore merci !!


----------



## ntx (10 Juin 2009)

skaka a dit:


> Yahihouuuuuu ça remarche
> Merci beaucoup.


On peut en conclure que ça refonctionne ?


----------



## skaka (10 Juin 2009)

Oui oui nickel 

J'ai voulu mettre "Résolu" au début du nom de mon sujet, mais il n'y a pas de bouton "éditer" à mon premier message.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h45 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h38 ----------




alaincha a dit:


> Je suis désolé, mais c'est toi qui a commencé:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah oui, pour clore ce point. "ai-je mal procédé... ?" Ce n'est pas une affirmation, mais une question 
Et "tu es pratiquement le seul à avoir des problèmes avec safari 4", une petite phrase l'air de rien pour dire que en gros, je suis une buse.
Donc je valide, ton seul but ici n'était pas de m'aider, mais bien de me rabaisser.

Je ne suis pas un monstre en système Mac, mais je ne suis pas un débutant pour autant.
Alors pourquoi s'acharner à démontrer que d'autres sont moins fort que toi ? C'est possible, en effet.. mais franchement... je m'en fous.

Merci à ntx et à FrançoisMacG pour leur aide.


----------



## Plouk (11 Juin 2009)

"une petite phrase l'air de rien pour dire que en gros, je suis une buse"

Bien vu pour l'analyse ;-)
Ce type de remarque se retrouve systématiquement chez ce type de personne.
Ce type de personne ne vient que pour se mettre en avant sans jamais apporter de "substance" si ce n'est le sentiment d'exister.

D'ailleurs pour notre ami trou Duc, j'ai moi aussi eu des problèmes avec la version 4 donc ça fait au moins deux.


----------



## Roldha (11 Juin 2009)

Bonjour,
Bon on est 3 maintenant! 

J'ai rencontré aussi des problèmes avec Safari 4 depuis hier (màj logiciel).
Safari se plante de temps à autre avec un message d'erreur d'envoyer le rapport. Le bug le plus pénible s'est l'intéruption des chargements de pages, l'îcone qui tourne en rond derrière "Chargement..." se fige et plus aucun onglet n'est accéssible. Si je quitte safari j'ai un message de crash, si je ferme onglet par onglet ou tous les onglets je peux à nouveau recharger des pages mais qui se bloque au bout de 2 min... 
J'ai suivi vos conseils de retirer les plugin (glims et cooliris), je les ai retiré des dossiers :


> Tu vas dans Macintosh HD > Bibliothèque pour y explorer les dossiers Input Managers et Internet plugins pour en déloger tout ce que tu as pu délibérément y ajouter : Glims, CoolIris, tutti quanti
> = tu mets tout ça sur le Bureau, tu y fais suivre le fichier _com.apple.Safari.plist_ (qui se trouve dans Maison>Bibliothèque>Préférences) et tu relances Safari,


Mais je les ai mis direct dans la poubelle. "Ai-je mal procédé?".
Merci d'avance.

PS : pour ceux qui ont du mal avec la question : Comment désinstaller proprement ces plugins si se sont eux qui posent toujours problème?
;-)


----------



## skaka (11 Juin 2009)

J'ai procédé ainsi.
Je suis allé dans le dossier Input Managers, et j'ai copié les 2 dossiers qu'il y avait, sur le bureau.
J'ai effacé en entrant mon mot de passe, les 2 dossiers se trouvant toujours dans Input Managers.
J'ai lancé Safari, ça a marché.
Comme je n'avais absolument pas besoin des 2 plugins anciennement installés, je les ai supprimé de la corbeille.
Je n'ai pas eu à toucher au dossier "Internet plugins".


----------



## FrançoisMacG (11 Juin 2009)

Roldha a dit:


> Mais je les ai mis direct dans la poubelle. "Ai-je mal procédé?".
> 
> PS :  Comment désinstaller proprement ces plugins si se sont eux qui posent toujours problème?
> ;-)



J'ai conseillé de déplacer d'abord sur le Bureau tous les plugins et input managers, d'abord pour être sûr que le problème avec Safari vient de l'un d'entre eux, et ensuite pour savoir lequel 
= quand on a trouvé le(s) coupable(s), on le(s) met à la Corbeille, et on la vide, tandis qu'on remet les autres à leur place.

Désinstaller proprement, c'est simplement les mettre à la Corbeille, ou, s'il y a moyen (PréférencePane des Préférences Système ou désinstalleur dans le paquet d'installation), on l'utilise.

A noter que 
- Glims et CoolIris ne sont que des exemples : il y en a bien d'autres susceptibles de coincer
- on peut chercher les mises à jour pour Safari 4 : 1Password l'a sortie instantanément
- il y a aussi les dossiers InternetPlugins et InputManagers dans les Bibliothèques des Comptes d'utilisateur, comme le disait Ntx dès son premier message.


----------



## Roldha (11 Juin 2009)

Après quelques heures, je crois avoir trouvé la raison de mes bugs... 
A priori, j'avais encore Stand qui trainait dans le dossier de Safari.
Je l'ai dégagé et depuis ça marche mieux.
Pour ceux qui rencontre mon problème, jettez un oeuil sur stand.


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (11 Juin 2009)

Hello 

Et bien je vois que vous faites des trucs de "ouf" pour que Safari 4 fonctionne, je n'ai toujours pas fait la mise à jour et je ne comprends pas comment il est possible que vous rencontriez tous ces problèmes  et qu'il est nécessaire d'effectuer toutes les manip' qui est décrites dans ce post.

Donc j'en conclu que Safari 4 n'est pas du TOUT stable et qu'Apple va peut-être mettre en ligne une version modifiée genre Safari 4.01 ??

Enfin je ne sais pas quoi faire mais je ne pense pas passer à Safari 4 tout de suite dans de telles conditions... dommage moi qui voulais passer sur ce navigateur au lieu de Firefox...


----------



## ben206stras (11 Juin 2009)

@Yoskiz :
J'ai installé safari4, ainsi qu'un ami, et nous n'avons pas le moindre problème de fonctionnement, de même que Dos Jones l'a écrit précédemment. 

Tu peux donc passer à safari4 qui est aussi beaucoup plus rapide que la version précédente.


----------



## Dos Jones (11 Juin 2009)

Yoskiz a dit:


> Hello
> 
> Et bien je vois que vous faites des trucs de "ouf" pour que Safari 4 fonctionne, je n'ai toujours pas fait la mise à jour et je ne comprends pas comment il est possible que vous rencontriez tous ces problèmes  et qu'il est nécessaire d'effectuer toutes les manip' qui est décrites dans ce post.
> 
> ...


Tu devrais lire ce fil&#8230;

Safari 4 est très stable et les problèmes viennent essentiellement d'incompatibilité avec certains ajouts au système&#8230; C'est pas à Apple d'aller corriger des éléments tiers qui pertubent Safari&#8230;

PS : Je l'ai aussi installé sur l'eMac et ça roule nickel aussi&#8230;


----------



## skaka (11 Juin 2009)

Oui pas d'inquiétude du coté de la stabilité de Safari.
Je pense après cette expérience, que ce sont uniquement quelques plugins qui ne sont pas compatibles.


----------



## I2R (11 Juin 2009)

salut

et bien merci à FrançoisMacG , c'est bien dans "input managers" que j'avais un truc qui cloche !

maintenant nickel 

un grand merci a toute l'equipe qui m'a fait persévérer

@+


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (11 Juin 2009)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Tu devrais lire ce fil
> 
> Safari 4 est très stable et les problèmes viennent essentiellement d'incompatibilité avec certains ajouts au système C'est pas à Apple d'aller corriger des éléments tiers qui pertubent Safari


 


			
				ben206stras a dit:
			
		

> Yoskiz :
> J'ai installé safari4, ainsi qu'un ami, et nous n'avons pas le moindre problème de fonctionnement, de même que Dos Jones l'a écrit précédemment.
> 
> Tu peux donc passer à safari4 qui est aussi beaucoup plus rapide que la version précédente.


 
Ah ok merci, sachant que je n'ai aucun plug-in ni rien du tout car j'utilise jusqu'à présent Firefox donc je devrais ne pas avoir de problème...

Merci àvous


----------



## FrançoisMacG (11 Juin 2009)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> A noter que
> - Glims et CoolIris ne sont que des exemples : il y en a bien d'autres susceptibles de coincer
> - on peut chercher les mises à jour pour Safari 4 : 1Password l'a sortie instantanément
> - il y a aussi les dossiers InternetPlugins et InputManagers dans les Bibliothèques des Comptes d'utilisateur, comme le disait Ntx dès son premier message.



Les Apple Discussions donnent la dernière version de Glims comme compatible.
CoolIris est compatible sur mon Leopard.
Donc chercher ailleurs : SafariStand, SafariCookies, etc.

Les Apple Discussions parlent de Bibliothèque>InputManagers  et   ApplicationSupport>SIMBL>Plugins  dans Macintosh HD et Maison, 
mais pas des InternetPlugins.


----------



## skaka (11 Juin 2009)

Moi j'avais safari Adblock.
Je l'avais installé sans trop savoir pourquoi, vu que je ne l'ai jamais testé.
Et je n'ai pas de certitude que ce soit lui le coupable, vu que j'ai viré définitivement safari adblock et glims quand j'ai vu que safari fonctionnait de nouveau, et que je ne les utilisais pas..


----------



## chim (11 Juin 2009)

Pour faire part de mon expérience, j'avais installé stand et safariblock sous Safari 3. En upgradant vers Safari 4, le navigateur plantait constamment. J'ai supprimé stand et safariblock, et depuis, Safari 4 tourne sans problème.


----------



## ==FloFlow== (11 Juin 2009)

Bonsoir à tous,

Moi aussi j'ai plusieurs problèmes avec cette version de Safari 4, comme les plantages, ou encore cet aprem il m'a dit que je devais tout réinstaller safari... bref je voudrais donc faire un backup de la mise à jours de hier et retrouvé la précédente bonne, vieille et sans soucis...

Merci d'avance

==FF==


----------



## pifou2 (11 Juin 2009)

Bonsoir,

Je n'ai rien dans Input Managers. J'ai supprimé tout ce qu'il y avait dans Internet Plugins. J'ai supprimé tous les dossiers SIMBL. J'ai supprimé les préférences de Safari, réparé les autorisations, fait du nettoyage avec Onyx, réinstallé Safari et çà plante toujours.
Même chose dans une autre session. 
Des idées supplémentaires ?


----------



## Moonwalker (11 Juin 2009)

pifou2 a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Je n'ai rien dans Input Managers. J'ai supprimé tout ce qu'il y avait dans Internet Plugins. J'ai supprimé tous les dossiers SIMBL. J'ai supprimé les préférences de Safari, réparé les autorisations, fait du nettoyage avec Onyx, réinstallé Safari et çà plante toujours.
> Même chose dans une autre session.
> Des idées supplémentaires ?


Réinstallé Safari = faute majeure.

Dommage que vous ayez toujours ce réflexe malheureux.

La plupart de ce qui est dans /Library/Internet Plug-in est bénin, même essentiel à la navigation web.

Le seul machin qui était à virer, sans toucher à Safari, c'est SIMBL (daube infâme).

Bon amusement.


----------



## pifou2 (11 Juin 2009)

Pourquoi est ce une faute majeure ?

De plus, je l'ai fait uniquement après avoir testé tout le reste, une chose à la fois, sachant que supprimer SIMBL est la 1ère chose que j'ai faite.
Et quand je dis que j'ai supprimé tout ce qui était dans Internet Plugins, je l'ai copié ailleurs pour tester, puis remis voyant que cela ne changeait rien


----------



## Moonwalker (11 Juin 2009)

pifou2 a dit:


> Pourquoi est ce une faute majeure ?
> 
> De plus, je l'ai fait uniquement après avoir testé tout le reste, une chose à la fois, sachant que supprimer SIMBL est la 1ère chose que j'ai faite.
> Et quand je dis que j'ai supprimé tout ce qui était dans Internet Plugins, je l'ai copié ailleurs pour tester, puis remis voyant que cela ne changeait rien



Ben t'es récupérable. 

Bon. Alors on va faire un effort pour toi.

Tu me dis quel est ton système (Tiger ou Leopard ?).

Tu me donnes la version build de ton Safari présentement installé. (Safari >A propos de Safari)

Tu me dis comment tu as "réinstallé" Safari.

Tu me donnes le détail du contenu de /Library/Internet Plug-ins ; de /Library/Input Managers ; de /Library/Receipts/boms


----------



## pifou2 (11 Juin 2009)

Leopard 10.5.7
Version 4.0 (5530.17)
Safari réinstallé en téléchargeant le dmg sur le site d'Apple

/Library/Internet Plug-ins :

 iPhotoPhotocast.plugin
AdobePDFViewer.plugin
nsIQTScriptablePlugin.xpt
VerifiedDownloadPlugin.plugin
ContentUploaderPlugin.plugin
flashplayer.xpt
Flip4Mac WMV Plugin.plugin
PDF Browser Plugin
QuickTime Plugin.plugin
QuickTime Plugin.webplugin
npUpload.xpt
Word Browser Plugin
Flip4Mac WMV Plugin.webplugin
npdivx.xpt
JavaPluginCocoa.bundle
DivXBrowserPlugin.plugin
NP-PPC-Dir-Shockwave
VLC Plugin.plugin
DRM Plugin.bundle
Flash Player.plugin
Quartz Composer.webplugin

/Library/Input Managers : vide

/Library/Receipts/boms 	:

com.apple.pkg.Safari40Leo.bom
com.apple.MacOSX.lang.pl.bom
com.apple.pkg.iChat.bom
com.apple.pkg.BootCamp.bom
com.apple.pkg.XeroxPrinterDrivers.bom
com.apple.MacOSX.lang.ko.bom
com.apple.pkg.iTunes.bom
com.apple.pkg.SamsungPrinterDrivers.bom
com.apple.pkg.MigrationAssistant.bom
com.apple.MacOSX.lang.de.bom
com.apple.pkg.Java.bom
com.apple.pkg.DVDPlayer.bom
com.apple.pkg.Safari321Leo.bom
com.apple.pkg.X11User.bom
com.apple.pkg.JavaToolsLeo.bom
com.apple.pkg.EPSONPrinterDrivers.bom
com.apple.MacOSX.lang.ja.bom
com.apple.pkg.iMovie_802.bom
com.apple.MacOSX.lang.zh_TW.bom
com.github.rentzsch.clicktoflash.pkg.bom
com.titanium.onyx.pkg.bom
com.apple.pkg.Mail.bom
com.apple.pkg.iPodSupport.bom
com.apple.pkg.PodcastCapture.bom
com.apple.MacOSX.lang.nl.bom
com.apple.pkg.Directory.bom
com.apple.pkg.GutenprintPrinterDrivers.bom
com.apple.MacOSX.lang.zh_CN.bom
com.apple.MacOSX.lang.ru.bom
com.apple.pkg.AdditionalSpeechVoices.bom
com.apple.MacOSX.lang.pt_PT.bom
com.apple.pkg.RicohPrinterDrivers.bom
com.apple.pkg.AsianLanguagesSupport.bom
com.sweetpproductions.SafariCookies.pkg.bom
com.apple.pkg.JavaForMacOSX10.5Update2.bom
com.apple.pkg.LexmarkPrinterDrivers.bom
com.apple.pkg.iPhoto_803.bom
com.apple.pkg.BrotherPrinterDrivers.bom
com.apple.pkg.update.os.10.5.6.combo.bom
com.apple.pkg.iPhoto_802.bom
com.apple.pkg.Essentials.bom
com.apple.pkg.AirPortClientUpdate2009001.bom
com.apple.pkg.Safari.bom
com.apple.MacOSX.lang.pt.bom
com.apple.pkg.OxfordDictionaries.bom
com.apple.pkg.Safari40BetaLeo.bom
com.apple.MacOSX.lang.fr.bom
com.apple.pkg.BaseSystem.bom
com.apple.pkg.HewlettPackardPrinterDrivers.bom
com.apple.pkg.CanonPrinterDrivers.bom
com.apple.pkg.iLifeSlideshow_102.bom
com.apple.pkg.ACL.bom
com.apple.pkg.update.security.2009.001.bom
com.apple.pkg.BSD.bom
com.apple.MacOSX.lang.no.bom
com.apple.pkg.AdditionalFonts.bom
com.apple.pkg.Automator.bom
com.apple.pkg.AddressBook.bom
com.apple.pkg.GarageBand502.bom
com.apple.MacOSX.lang.it.bom
com.apple.pkg.FujiXeroxPrinterDrivers.bom
com.apple.pkg.MediaFiles.bom
com.apple.pkg.AdditionalEssentials.bom
com.apple.pkg.GarageBand501.bom
com.apple.pkg.JavaForMacOSX10.5Update3.bom
com.apple.MacOSX.lang.es.bom
org.glimmerblocker.pkg.bom
com.apple.pkg.iMovie_801.bom
com.apple.pkg.update.os.10.5.7.combo.bom
com.apple.pkg.iCal.bom
com.apple.MacOSX.lang.fi.bom
com.apple.pkg.iMovie_803.bom
com.apple.pkg.iLifeMediaBrowser_203.bom
com.apple.pkg.iLifeSlideshow_103.bom
com.apple.MacOSX.lang.sv.bom
com.apple.MacOSX.lang.da.bom


----------



## Moonwalker (12 Juin 2009)

pifou2 a dit:


> Leopard 10.5.7
> Version 4.0 (5530.17)
> Safari réinstallé en téléchargeant le dmg sur le site d'Apple
> 
> ...



1. Essaye sans le Word Browser Plugin

2. T'as bien viré Glim ? ClicktoFlash ? En suivant bien la procédure recommandée par le développeur ?

3. Tu as installé la finale sur la bêta ou tu avais retiré la bêta avant ?

4. C'est quoi ce "DRM.plugin.bundle" ?

Tu es trop amateur de machins ajoutés à Safari. Le seul que je connaisse qui soit stable malgré les changements apportés par Apple c'est SafariAdBlock, le seul que je puisse recommander. Tous le reste c'est de la merde, à désinstaller avant toute mise à jour de Safari ou de SecUpdate et à réinstaller au compte goûte si on est vraiment accroc à ces machins.


----------



## pifou2 (12 Juin 2009)

Moonwalker a dit:


> 1. Essaye sans le Word Browser Plugin
> 
> 2. T'as bien viré Glim ? ClicktoFlash ? En suivant bien la procédure recommandée par le développeur ?
> 
> ...



1) pareil sans

2) oui

3) sur la beta

4) aucune idée. Je viens de le virer

Globalement en virant tous les trucs inutiles ça plante moins. 2 sites sur lesquels j'ai des problèmes : Apple Store (plantage systématique) et forum macbidouiile (assez aléatoire, mais régulier)


----------



## Dos Jones (12 Juin 2009)

Avec la même build sur le MacBook ((10.5.7)

Internet Plug-ins


AdobePDFViewer.plugin
CANONiMAGEGATEWAYDL.plugin
CANONiMAGEGATEWAYLI.plugin
ContentUploaderPlugin.plugin
DivXBrowserPlugin.plugin
DRM Plugin.bundle
Flash Player Enabler.plugin
Flash Player.plugin
flashplayer.xpt
Flip4Mac WMV Plugin.plugin
iPhotoPhotocast.plugin
JavaPluginCocoa.bundle
NP-PPC-Dir-Shockwave
npdivx.xpt
npUpload.xpt
nsIQTScriptablePlugin.xpt
Quartz Composer.webplugin
QuickTime Plugin.plugin
QuickTime Plugin.webplugin
RealPlayer Plugin.plugin
Ston3d.plugin
VerifiedDownloadPlugin.plugin
VLC Plugin.plugin

Ça roule et grosso modo j'ai les mêmes sur les deux autres machines mais en PPC avec Tiger 10.4.11

Etant donné que ça plante sur certains sites on pourrait penser au Plugin Flash

Tu n'as que "flashplayer.xpt" j'ai en plus :

Flash Player.plugin		
Créé     : 18/07/07, 22:10:40
Modifié : 13/05/09, 13:42:41

Peut-être une piste


----------



## pifou2 (12 Juin 2009)

J'ai aussi le Flash Player.plugin. Par contre j'ai pas le Flash Player Enabler.plugin
J'ai réinstallé le Flash player pour voir et je n'ai toujours pas Flash Player Enabler.plugin

Ce qui m'agace, c'est que tous les sites que je peux tester à par l'Apple Store et forum macbidouille plantent.


----------



## Dos Jones (12 Juin 2009)

pifou2 a dit:


> J'ai aussi le Flash Player.plugin. Par contre j'ai pas le Flash Player Enabler.plugin
> J'ai réinstallé le Flash player pour voir et je n'ai toujours pas Flash Player Enabler.plugin
> 
> Ce qui m'agace, c'est que tous les sites que je peux tester à par l'Apple Store et forum macbidouille plantent.


Oublie le "Flash Player Enabler.plugin" a priori il est pas en cause c'est un vieux plug-in (2005), reste de Panther certainement.

Tu as comparé avec les autres ?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (12 Juin 2009)

pifou2 a dit:


> Ce qui m'agace, c'est que tous les sites que je peux tester à par l'Apple Store et forum macbidouille plantent.



Si tu n'as que ces deux sites-là qui plantent, efface leurs cookies (dans Préférences Sécurité de Safari).
Si tu n'as que ces deux sites-là qui ne plantent pas, tu peux essayer de Réinitialiser Safari.


----------



## pifou2 (12 Juin 2009)

@ Dos Jones
J'ai un plugin flash plus récent que le tien
Créé le 7 avril 2008
Version 10.0 r22

@FrançoisMacG
J'ai viré les cookies, vidé les caches et réinitialisé Safari. Toujours pareil

Ce qui est bizarre avec le forum macbidouille, c'est que parfois il passe sans problème ; je peux me connecter plusieurs fois de suite sans plantage. Du coup je vais voir sur l'Apple Store et la plantage (jamais réussi  hormis en désactivant le javascript). Je relance Safari et là, le forum macbidouille plante systématiquement   Des fois cela revient, mais je ne sais pas pourquoi, et cela ne plante plus du tout, sauf si entre temps je reviens sur l'Apple Store


----------



## FrançoisMacG (12 Juin 2009)

Ferme toutes tes applications et widgets (tout ce qui peut utiliser internet),
et mets à la Corbeille le fichier Cookies.plist du dossier ~/Bibliothèque/Cookies avant de relancer Safari : le fichier Cookies.plist est un fichier partagé par de multiples applications.


----------



## pifou2 (12 Juin 2009)

Toujours pareil 

Je crois que je vais retourner à Firefox que j'utilise normalement. J'avais envie de voir ce que donnait Safari 4. J'attendrai une mise à jour pour voir si cela règle mes problèmes.

Merci à tous ceux qui m'ont répondu


----------



## Dos Jones (12 Juin 2009)

pifou2 a dit:


> Toujours pareil
> 
> Je crois que je vais retourner à Firefox que j'utilise normalement. J'avais envie de voir ce que donnait Safari 4. J'attendrai une mise à jour pour voir si cela règle mes problèmes.
> 
> Merci à tous ceux qui m'ont répondu


Tu vois ce qui me gène c'est que bon nombre d'entre nous n'ont aucuns problèmes et ceux qui en avaient ont été résolus.

C'est pas une MAJ qui résoudra le tien vu que c'est inhérent à *ta* machine :mouais:

Voili, voilou


----------



## pifou2 (12 Juin 2009)

Tu as certainement raison. Et je ne critique pas Safari qui m'a l'air très bien et très rapide. Mais je n'ai pas spécialement envie de passer plus de temps à chercher l'origine du problème alors que Firefox me convient bien et fonctionne chez moi.

La mise à jour qui règlera mes problèmes sera peut être tout simplement le passage à Snow Leopard


----------



## JediMac (12 Juin 2009)

Chez moi, c'est pareil. Safari 4 version finale plante sans arrêt, alors que la version ß était stable. Et ce sur mon iMac au boulot (Leopard), mais pas, enfin plus, sur mon iMac perso (Tiger).
La grand ménage (plugins, préférence, SIMBL et Cie) à beau avoir été fait, ainsi que la réinitialisation et la réparation des autorisations, rien y fait :hein:.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h16 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h14 ----------




Dos Jones a dit:


> C'est pas une MAJ qui résoudra le tien vu que c'est inhérent à *ta* machine :mouais:



Mouaip, ça fait quand même pas mal de remous. D'accord ce n'est pas la panne du siècle, mais c'est quand même au-delà du cas isolé.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h52 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h16 ----------

Il semblerait que sur mon iMac boulot, cela vienne de Top Sites. J'avais demandé à ce que toutes nouvelles pages s'ouvrent sur Top Sites et depuis que j'ai changé pour régler sur "page blanche" plus de plantage à l'ouverture, même en aillant remis tous les plugins à leur place.
Par contre, dès que je clique sur le bouton Top Sites, Safari plante :mouais:.


----------



## Dos Jones (12 Juin 2009)

JediMac a dit:


> Chez moi, c'est pareil. Safari 4 version finale plante sans arrêt, alors que la version ß était stable. Et ce sur mon iMac au boulot (Leopard), mais pas, enfin plus, sur mon iMac perso (Tiger).
> La grand ménage (plugins, préférence, SIMBL et Cie) à beau avoir été fait, ainsi que la réinitialisation et la réparation des autorisations, rien y fait :hein:.
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h16 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h14 ----------
> ...


L'iMac du travail est PPC ou Intel ?

Pour top sites je vois deux possibilités, soit un problème  de gestion graphique soit un souci d'historique

Tu as essayé de vider l'historique et les caches de Safari ?


----------



## Moonwalker (12 Juin 2009)

Safari 4 ne me pose aucun problème particulier (sauf les onglets en haut que je regrette), sur deux machines.

A noter aussi que j'ai installé Safari 4 via le module de mise à jour après avoir retiré la bêta et que j'avais laissé celle-ci en anglais.


----------



## Dos Jones (12 Juin 2009)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Safari 4 ne me pose aucun problème particulier (sauf les onglets en haut que je regrette), sur deux machines.
> 
> A noter aussi que j'ai installé Safari 4 via le module de mise à jour après avoir retiré la bêta et que j'avais laissé celle-ci en anglais.


A l'homme qui a crashé marché sur la lune&#8230;

C'est quoi cette histoire d'onglet en haut ?

Cela fait deux fois que je vois mentionné cette donnée&#8230;

Chez moi ils sont toujours en haut et ce sur mes différentes configurations, like Firefox quoi&#8230; 

Faudrait m'expliquer, via copie écran éventuellement&#8230;

Une bonne image vaut mieux qu'un long discours&#8230; 

PS : Je n'avais jamais installé la version beta&#8230; 

Les véritables problèmes ne viendraient pas de ce fait&#8230;


----------



## Moonwalker (12 Juin 2009)

Dos Jones a dit:


> A l'homme qui a crashé marché sur la lune
> 
> C'est quoi cette histoire d'onglet en haut ?
> 
> ...


Beaucoup, dont moi, regrettent le choix de revenir à une présentation des onglets "old-style". La bêta avait introduit les onglets "en haut", c'est-à-dire au-dessus de la barre d'adresse et que la feuille Safari constituait l'onglet en elle-même. Un peu comme Chrome, mais en encore plus pratique. Tu peux encore en avoir un aperçu dans cet article de MacGeneration. On gagnait en hauteur et passé les premiers temps d'adaptation c'était vraiment très pratique. Moi, j'adorais.


----------



## JediMac (12 Juin 2009)

Dos Jones a dit:


> L'iMac du travail est PPC ou Intel ?


C'est un intel.



Dos Jones a dit:


> Pour top sites je vois deux possibilités, soit un problème  de gestion graphique soit un souci d'historique&#8230;
> 
> Tu as essayé de vider l'historique et les caches de Safari ?


Je vais tenter.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h25 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h21 ----------

J'ai tout réinitialisé sauf mes favoris et en effet, Top Sites ne semble plus faire planter Safari.


----------



## kena73 (12 Juin 2009)

Bonjour à tous 

Pour moi Safari 4 marche nickel à par cooliris qui ne fonctionne qu'a moitié :

impossible de régler les préferences ; recherches sur google tournent en rond
sur yahoo c'est le seul qui marche
Petite précision : mac intel core 2 duo Leopard à jour et je désinstale mes plugins avant de faire une MAJ
Avez vous le même problème?
A+


----------



## Dos Jones (12 Juin 2009)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Beaucoup, dont moi, regrettent le choix de revenir à une présentation des onglets "old-style". La bêta avait introduit les onglets "en haut", c'est-à-dire au-dessus de la barre d'adresse et que la feuille Safari constituait l'onglet en elle-même. Un peu comme Chrome, mais en encore plus pratique. Tu peux encore en avoir un aperçu dans cet article de MacGeneration. On gagnait en hauteur et passé les premiers temps d'adaptation c'était vraiment très pratique. Moi, j'adorais.


Merci  Je comprends mieux 

N'ayant jamais testé la béta je comprenais pas trop

Cela m'a donc pas déboussolé sur la version 4 



JediMac a dit:


> C'est un intel.
> 
> 
> Je vais tenter.
> ...


Comme quoi il est bien ce Safari 

Sinon lire cette réponse dans le fil ou Safari 4 ne pose pas de problèmes


----------



## JediMac (12 Juin 2009)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Comme quoi il est bien ce Safari


Certes, mais quand on est habitué à la perfection, le "bien" n'est pas suffisant.


----------



## Dos Jones (12 Juin 2009)

JediMac a dit:


> Certes, mais quand on est habitué à la perfection, le "bien" n'est pas suffisant.


Nobody is perfect


----------



## malaropt@orange.fr (12 Juin 2009)

Comme certains je n'ai pas pu lancer safari 4 et j'ai été obligé de revenir à 3.

En fait il y a un crash à chaque fois que je le lance, même après un .5.7  ou télécharger une deuxième fois safari 4. Message envoyé à Apple, pas de réponse à ce jour.

L'ordi laisse un message disant que le problème vient de .GlimsInternal, mais je ne sais pas quoi faire et surtout je ne sais pas où chercher ce plug-in, ni Glims d'ailleurs. Pas de réponse aux recherches spotlight.

Continuer sur Safari 3 n'est pas la solution !

Je suis sur iMac 20" et 10.5.7.

Merci de votre aide


----------



## Dos Jones (12 Juin 2009)

malaropt@orange.fr a dit:


> Comme certains je n'ai pas pu lancer safari 4 et j'ai été obligé de revenir à 3.
> 
> En fait il y a un crash à chaque fois que je le lance, même après un .5.7  ou télécharger une deuxième fois safari 4. Message envoyé à Apple, pas de réponse à ce jour.
> 
> ...


Lis attentivement les 3 pages de ce fil et pour Glims tu trouveras


----------



## ==FloFlow== (12 Juin 2009)

Salut *malaropt@orange.fr,
*
je voudrais savoir comment tu as fais pour revenir sur safari 3 car moi j'essaie mais je n'y arrive pas, j'ai pris safari qui été dans application et direction la poubelle et quand je vais pour installer la 3 il me dit que j'en possède une plus récente d'où mon impossibilité de l'installer...

Merci d'avance


----------



## FrançoisMacG (12 Juin 2009)

malaropt@orange.fr a dit:


> L'ordi laisse un message disant que le problème vient de .GlimsInternal, mais je ne sais pas quoi faire et surtout je ne sais pas où chercher ce plug-in, ni Glims d'ailleurs. Pas de réponse aux recherches spotlight.



Finder > Cmd-F sur fichiers invisibles et fichiers Système  m'amène à HD/Bibliothèque/Application Support/Glims (et tu as un autre dossier Glims dans HD/Bibliothèque/InputManagers).
Toi, tu l'as peut-être installé dans la Bibliothèque de ton Compte, plutôt qu'à la racine ?

Sinon, tu peux faire la mise à jour de Glims : elle est compatible Safari 4 depuis Mars dernier.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h51 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h46 ----------




==FloFlow== a dit:


> je voudrais savoir comment tu as fais pour revenir sur safari 3 car moi j'essaie mais je n'y arrive pas, j'ai pris safari qui été dans application et direction la poubelle et quand je vais pour installer la 3 il me dit que j'en possède une plus récente d'où mon impossibilité de l'installer...



La bonne façon, c'est de réinstaller tout : clone d'avant la mise à jour, Archiv&Install, Time Machine. 

Nous sommes plusieurs à avoir réinstallé Safari 3 simplement en glissant l'application dans le dossier Applications : il suffit d'un clone, ou d'un copain. 
Un message sur les Apple Discussions affirme que Safari 3 est nativement compatible avec le webkit du 4 : il semble l'être dans les faits, alors tu peux tenter le coup


----------



## Moonwalker (12 Juin 2009)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Finder > Cmd-F sur fichiers invisibles et fichiers Système  m'amène à HD/Bibliothèque/Application Support/Glims (et tu as un autre dossier Glims dans HD/Bibliothèque/InputManagers).
> Toi, tu l'as peut-être installé dans la Bibliothèque de ton Compte, plutôt qu'à la racine ?
> 
> Sinon, tu peux faire la mise à jour de Glims : elle est compatible Safari 4 depuis Mars dernier.



Sauf qu'on n'est plus en Safari 4 bêta (mars) mais en Safari 4.


----------



## solcarlus (12 Juin 2009)

bonsoir

Pour moi  impossible d'afficher d'autre site que ceux en html pur. Dès que y'a du flash par exemple, ça freeze.
Je n'avais jamais installé de beta, ni de pugin. J'ai juste safari stand.
J'ai désinstallé (avec app delete) et réinstallé, c'est le même problème.

Help !


----------



## ==FloFlow== (12 Juin 2009)

Salut *FrançoisMacG*, 
et oui mais moi je n'ai pas time machine, donc je ne sais pas du tout comment faire. 
selon toi il faudrait que je fasse quoi que je prenne le .dmg et que je le mette dans application?


----------



## Moonwalker (12 Juin 2009)

solcarlus a dit:


> bonsoir
> 
> Pour moi  impossible d'afficher d'autre site que ceux en html pur. Dès que y'a du flash par exemple, ça freeze.
> Je n'avais jamais installé de beta, ni de pugin. J'ai juste safari stand.
> ...


Safari Stand fonctionne via cette daube de SIMBL... il faut le dégager aussi.

Au lieu d'utiliser des inutilitaires de désinstallation, vous feriez mieux de consulter la documentation des saletés que vous installez.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (12 Juin 2009)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Sauf qu'on n'est plus en Safari 4 bêta (mars) mais en Safari 4.



C'est seulement la buid 17 qui est donnée comme pleinement compatible avec Safari 4.0. 

Ma version 16 (Mai 2009) fonctionne sans souci sur 4.0, et ne s'est pas encore mise à jour automatiquement par ses Préférences&#8230;
Et la 15 est la première dédiée à Safari 4b, effectivement. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h14 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h09 ----------




==FloFlow== a dit:


> selon toi il faudrait que je fasse quoi que je prenne le .dmg et que je le mette dans application?



Pas le Safari3.dmg, le Safari3.app (= le fichier avec l'icone à la boussole bleue):
tu peux l'avoir sur une sauvegarde ou chez un copain, 
ou tenter de l'extraire du .dmg avec un clic droit>Afficher le contenu du paquet, ou avec Pacifist ?

Et tu glisses-déposes le Safari3.app dans le dossier Applications.


----------



## Moonwalker (12 Juin 2009)

On nage en plein dans le granguignolesque...

Le mieux c'est de faire fonctionner correctement Safari 4 comme sur toutes les machines qui n'ont pas été vérolées par des hacks idiots (pléonasme).


----------



## ==FloFlow== (12 Juin 2009)

*FrançoisMacG*

-je vais essayer de faire comme tu as dit avec un pote mais je pense que ça ne marchera pas car lorsque je voudrais l'installer il me dire que j'ai une version plus récente non? 
- j'ai essayé de faire aperçu du contenu du paquet c'est impossible avec le clique droit..


----------



## solcarlus (12 Juin 2009)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Safari Stand fonctionne via cette daube de SIMBL... il faut le dégager aussi.
> 
> Au lieu d'utiliser des inutilitaires de désinstallation, vous feriez mieux de consulter la documentation des saletés que vous installez.


J'ai viré sfaristand et a marche. Merci


----------



## Dos Jones (12 Juin 2009)

solcarlus a dit:


> J'ai viré sfaristand et a marche. Merci


Et c'est qui qui parlait des hacks idiots (pléonasme)

Notre marcheur sur la lune 

Pas à dire on est bien secondé dans les forums techniques


----------



## FrançoisMacG (13 Juin 2009)

Moonwalker a dit:


> On nage en plein dans le granguignolesque...



_Approximatif_ et _bidouillage_ ne font pas partie de ton vocabulaire ?


----------



## Spec (13 Juin 2009)

Alors mo j'ai juste un petit probleme !! Quand je me connecte sur un forum je peux voir tous les messages non lu et je reste connecté à chaque fois puisque j'ai coché " resté connecté en permanence" mais sur certain (et c'est depuis la maj safari 4) il me mets les messages non lu comme lu et je suis deconnecté à chaque fois meme avec la case  " resté connecté en permanence" coché !!!

Une solution ou une explication ??  Merci !!


----------



## r e m y (13 Juin 2009)

Avant d'installer Safari4, pour pouvoir le désinstaller en cas de besoin, j'ai voulu regarder le contenu de package d'installation pour garder une liste des composants installés.

J'ai ouvert avec Pacifist (version 2.5.2: dernière version à jour  a priori...) et que vois-je sous mes yeux ébahis???





et dans l'onglet ressources:





Pas glop! car ça ne me dit pas ce que le gros paquet Payload contient ni ce qu'il installe et où!!!


----------



## FrançoisMacG (13 Juin 2009)

==FloFlow== a dit:


> je vais essayer de faire comme tu as dit avec un pote, mais je pense que ça ne marchera pas car lorsque je voudrais l'installer il me dira que j'ai une version plus récente non?



L'installeur .dmg écrit l'application .app (le fichier que tu dois te procurer), de multiples autres fichiers (ce que j'ai improprement appelé le webkit), et des fichiers d'avis d'installation (Receipt, bom).
Les fichiers Receipt et bom disent à l'installeur suivant ce qui est déjà installé : dans ton cas , les fichiers diront à l'installeur 3 que la version 4.0 est déjà installée, et l'installeur 3 ne fonctionnera pas !

Tu peux contourner cette impossibilité en copiant le fichier Safari 3.app dans le dossier Applications, pour écraser (et/ou remplacer) le fichier Safari 4.app : ce n'est pas recommandé, seulement faisable, 
en sachant que les futures mises à jour de Safari 4 voudront se faire (puisque tu laisses en place les Receipt-bom de la version 4), et qu'il y a une possibilité théorique de dysfonctionnement de Mail.

En tout cas, ne t'amuse pas à effacer les Receipt-bom de Safari 4 pour lancer l'installeur 3 : les webkits vont se mélanger, et tu cours droit à la catastrophe ! 
Si tu veux réinstaller proprement Safari 3 derrière Safari 4, tu DOIS repasser par la totale (= clone/TM/Archiv&Install).

C'est plus clair ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h34 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h15 ----------




r e m y a dit:


> ça ne me dit pas ce que le gros paquet Payload contient ni ce qu'il installe et où!!!



J'ai lancé Uninstaller pour te donner un début de réponse, et, en fichiers nouveaux, j'ai repéré :

- Frameworks : PubSub, WebKit
- Private Frameworks : Safari, Core MediaAuthoring Private, Core MedialOServices Private, FWAVC (en précisant que la mise à jour de QT-iTunes-iDVD s'y est mélangée).

D'autres fichiers ont été modifiés à la racine, mais là, je ne te donnerai pas de précisions


----------



## Spec (14 Juin 2009)

Spec a dit:


> Alors mo j'ai juste un petit probleme !! Quand je me connecte sur un forum je peux voir tous les messages non lu et je reste connecté à chaque fois puisque j'ai coché " resté connecté en permanence" mais sur certain (et c'est depuis la maj safari 4) il me mets les messages non lu comme lu et je suis deconnecté à chaque fois meme avec la case  " resté connecté en permanence" coché !!!
> 
> Une solution ou une explication ??  Merci !!



Quelqu'un peut m'aider ??


----------



## Dos Jones (14 Juin 2009)

Spec a dit:


> Quelqu'un peut m'aider ??


Plutôt s'adresser aux administrateurs du forum 

Ici nous faisons des forums et nous le faisons bien


----------



## FrançoisMacG (14 Juin 2009)

r e m y a dit:


> Avant d'installer Safari4, pour pouvoir le désinstaller en cas de besoin, j'ai voulu regarder le contenu de package d'installation pour garder une liste des composants installés.
> 
> J'ai ouvert avec Pacifist Pas glop! car ça ne me dit pas ce que le gros paquet Payload contient ni ce qu'il installe et où!!!



J'ai continué à chercher ce midi et je découvre que :

- Safari 3.2.3 était déjà construit de la même façon : un gros paquet Payload inaccessible

- l'ouverture du bom de Safari 4.0 avec Pacifist donne un bon inventaire de ce qui a pu être installé.


----------



## ==FloFlow== (14 Juin 2009)

Bonjour* FrançoisMacG*,

J'ai fais comme tu as dit avec le safari.app, j'ai pris celui d'un pote et je l'ai placé dans applications et voilà maintenant je revis avec safari 3.2.3  

Merci encore 

==FF==


----------



## Moonwalker (14 Juin 2009)

r e m y a dit:


> Avant d'installer Safari4, pour pouvoir le désinstaller en cas de besoin, j'ai voulu regarder le contenu de package d'installation pour garder une liste des composants installés.
> 
> J'ai ouvert avec Pacifist (version 2.5.2: dernière version à jour  a priori...) et que vois-je sous mes yeux ébahis???
> 
> ...


T'as qu'à utiliser des outils valables... 

Safari 4 c'est ça :


----------



## r e m y (14 Juin 2009)

Moonwalker a dit:


> T'as qu'à utiliser des outils valables...



Comme????


----------



## Moonwalker (14 Juin 2009)

r e m y a dit:


> Comme????



Ça.

Mais le Programme d'installation lui aussi permet de voir le détail des fichiers qu'on va installer et où. Il suffit de le lui demander dans la barre de menu.


----------



## r e m y (14 Juin 2009)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Ça.
> 
> Mais le Programme d'installation lui aussi permet de voir le détail des fichiers qu'on va installer et où. Il suffit de le lui demander dans la barre de menu.



Merci 
j'en apprends tous les jours!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h03 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h39 ----------

Safari 4 fonctionnait très bien, tant sur mon iMac que sur mon MacBook Pro... et puis depuis quelques minutes, je m'aperçois qu'il plante systématiquement si j'essaie d'éditer un de mes messages sur les forums MacG!!!

[Edité] tiens... c'est fini. Je peux éditer à nouveau sans plantage. Safari serait-il susceptible et n'apprécierait pas qu'on dise du mal de lui?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2009)

MERCI pour tous les conseils. J'ai pu rétablir le bon fonctionnement de Safari 4 , OUF! Après qq expériences d'appel de conseils, quand on débute et de réponses un peu désobligeantes, sur d'autre site de magazine, vos messages me rassurent. à +


----------



## pifou2 (9 Juillet 2009)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Tu vois ce qui me gène c'est que bon nombre d'entre nous n'ont aucuns problèmes et ceux qui en avaient ont été résolus.
> 
> C'est pas une MAJ qui résoudra le tien vu que c'est inhérent à *ta* machine&#8230; :mouais:
> 
> Voili, voilou&#8230;


 
Depuis la mise à jour 4.02, plus du tout de problème de plantage. Il faut croire que le problème n'était pas dû qu'à ma machine car je n'avais plus touché à Safari depuis


----------



## JediMac (9 Juillet 2009)

pifou2 a dit:


> Depuis la mise à jour 4.02, plus du tout de problème de plantage. Il faut croire que le problème n'était pas dû qu'à ma machine car je n'avais plus touché à Safari depuis


Elle ne change rien sur mon iMac intel. TopSites fait toujours planter Safari.


----------



## r e m y (9 Juillet 2009)

pifou2 a dit:


> Depuis la mise à jour 4.02, plus du tout de problème de plantage. Il faut croire que le problème n'était pas dû qu'à ma machine car je n'avais plus touché à Safari depuis



Idem... Safari 4.02 installé et je peux enfin aller sur l'AppleStore sans planter (je peux MEME éditer mes messages sur les forums MacG!)

Je vais pouvoir remiser le WebKit et utiliser directement cette version de Safari.

Comme quoi il y avait bien un problème avec Javascript sur cette version finale de Safari4. 
Maintenant, pourquoi ça ne se manifestait que sur certains Macs, mystère!


----------

